# Glock 22 help... on the 06-2011 approved list



## mikeylikesit54 (Aug 14, 2008)

I need some serious clarification on the new approved handgun list posted on the states website last month. It clearly states the glock 22 is on there as approved. Why do I keep getting that its only for law enforcement. Where can I see that in writing. The newest list states it supersedes all other lists. HELP!!!!!!!!

PS I am a reserve officer on the southcoast and need to purchase one as my dept does not issue. I keep getting told I need to be fulltime to buy one. Doesnt make sense especially since its on the approved list


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a Glock 22... But it's an older model. Not sure what Gen it is... But it's def on the approved list considering I bought that bad Larry at 4 Seasons... 

...along with a WHOLE bunch of other guns...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

The Glock 22 is approved by EOPSS but the Attorney General's regulations (940 CMR 16.00) are what prevent it from being 'MA Compliant.'

Several years back (2004ish) Glock thought they had made a MA Compliant version of their guns. One of the requirements under 940 CMR 16.05 (3) is:



> It shall be an unfair or deceptive practice for a handgun-purveyor to transfer or offer to transfer to any customer located within the Commonwealth any handgun which does not contain a load indicator or magazine safety disconnect.


In order to remove the slide on a Glock, you need to dry fire it. If Glock decided to go the mag disconnect route, I guess what you would have to do to remove the slide is drop the mag, eject the round in the chamber, reinsert mag, pull trigger, drop the mag, pull back slightly on the slide, pull slide lock tabs down and release slide. That would be a big pain in the ass.

So they decided to go the easier route and do a loaded chamber indicator by modifying the extractor.

(click on thumbnail)
View attachment 2517


Basically if the raised portion of the extractor is flush with the side of the slide, chamber is empty, otherwise it is loaded.

Glock had to make some other modifications to make their guns MA Compliant like a NY1 Trigger spring to meet the minimum trigger pull of 10 lbs. Glock had their guns independently tested (I think by S&W) and were considered to be MA Compliant. Glock sent the cert into the state saying they have had their guns tested and are MA Compliant. Glock never heard back in 30 days so they started selling them. Then the state found out Glocks were being sold without their approval. They told Glock their loaded chamber indicator was unsatisfactory. A voluntary recall was issued. Glock gave up trying to make their guns MA Compliant.

The AG's regs provide an exemption for "law enforcement officials...for their official duties." Who said you have to be full-time? This exemption covers reserves, specials and auxiliaries who may have to purchase their own duty gun.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mikeylikesit54 said:


> I keep getting told I need to be fulltime to buy one.


Told by whom? Dealers? If so, get a letter from your chief and submit it to Interstate Arms in Billerica for purchase. They're a pleasure to deal with and their prices are quite good, and they will add Trijicons for short money. Buying a used Glock in the state prior to '98 from a gun shop is gonna cost you a couple hundred more than a brand new one.

Whether you can get one for work has to do with your purposes for using, not your status as full time or reserve.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

+1


----------



## mikeylikesit54 (Aug 14, 2008)

powderhorn outfitters in Hyannis said they wont sell it because I'm not full time only part time. Kinda stinks that they have it on the approved list but the language on the AG site contradicts the list.


----------



## marshallmat45 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds like your department sucks dick. Why wouldn't they give you a letter


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

You can thank anyone who voted for Martha for the confusion.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Who ever told you had to be full time is full of poop. Find another dealer. I believe NES forums has a list somewhere of FFLs in MA. I know we have a member or two on this site that belongs to that site. They may be able to assist you.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

If I might give him a plug, Bill Rovelto of South Shore Tactical in Hanover has done a couple of transfers for me--and is just a damn nice guy. He's also a fellow LEO.

His transfer prices are extremely reasonable and he's great at helping to coordinate LE sales with the dealers.

Google him, give him a call, and I'm sure he'll steer you in the right direction if not solve your problem.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mikeylikesit54 said:


> powderhorn outfitters in Hyannis said they wont sell it because I'm not full time only part time. Kinda stinks that they have it on the approved list but the language on the AG site contradicts the list.


If you don't use Obie's guy, let me know, I've got a guy who will take care of you.


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

Powderhorn sucks, and they are dicks. They gave you bad info, go elsewhere!!! +1 on Interstate, but certainly check out the others that guys on here have mentioned.


----------



## Stevo6049 (May 20, 2010)

+1 more on Interstate. I am full time now, but when I was a reserve they had no problem with department letterhead for purchasing my new Glock


----------

